# [USB] Plus de clavier usb ni de souris usb (résolu)

## benji123

Depuis ce matin, je ne peux plus utiliser de clavier ni de souris USB sur mon ordinateur.

L'ordinateur est un portable. Je peux donc toujours utiliser le clavier intégré. Le plus étrange, c'est que les logs sont assez surprenants :

En effet, j'ai :

```
Jun  7 10:26:45 Proxima kernel: [ 2315.853028] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 2 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

Jun  7 10:26:45 Proxima kernel: [ 2315.879308] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 2 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

Jun  7 10:26:45 Proxima kernel: [ 2315.932039] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 2 status 001c03 POWER sig=? CSC CONNECT

Jun  7 10:26:45 Proxima kernel: [ 2315.958041] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 2 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

Jun  7 10:26:45 Proxima kernel: [ 2315.984027] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 2 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

Jun  7 10:26:45 Proxima kernel: [ 2316.036027] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 2 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

Jun  7 10:26:45 Proxima kernel: [ 2316.061027] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 2 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

Jun  7 10:26:45 Proxima kernel: [ 2316.087029] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 2 status 001c02 POWER sig=? CSC

Jun  7 10:26:45 Proxima kernel: [ 2316.087037] hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 1500ms stable 0ms status 0x100

Jun  7 10:26:45 Proxima kernel: [ 2316.087039] hub 2-0:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 2 disabled

Jun  7 10:26:45 Proxima kernel: [ 2316.087044] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001003 POWER sig=se0 CSC CONNECT

Jun  7 10:26:45 Proxima kernel: [ 2316.087050] hub 2-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

Jun  7 10:26:45 Proxima kernel: [ 2316.113024] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001402 POWER sig=k CSC

Jun  7 10:26:45 Proxima kernel: [ 2316.139025] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001c02 POWER sig=? CSC

Jun  7 10:26:45 Proxima kernel: [ 2316.165025] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001c02 POWER sig=? CSC

Jun  7 10:26:45 Proxima kernel: [ 2316.191033] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001c02 POWER sig=? CSC

Jun  7 10:26:45 Proxima kernel: [ 2316.218873] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001003 POWER sig=se0 CSC CONNECT

Jun  7 10:26:45 Proxima kernel: [ 2316.245039] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

```

qui s'afficher en permanence. Je ne pense pas que le problème soit lié à X, car quand je le désactive, cela ne change rien.

Ce qui est étrange, c'est que ma clé USB fonctionne sans problèmes. Je pensais, au début, que c'était un problème matériel, mais ma clé USB fonctionne. Donc les ports USB semblent fonctionner.

J'ai bricolé mon noyau ce samedi pour essayer les pilotes nouveau. Ils fonctionnent sans problèmes et depuis samedi, j'ai redémarré mon ordinateur à plusierus reprises sans problèmes. 

Ce n'est que depuis ce matin que j'ai ce problème. 

J'ai pensé à un problème avec udev. Je l'ai donc émergé à nouveau, mais ça n'a rien changé.

Lorsque je branche mon clavier ou ma souris, j'arrive à voir dans les logs un message comme quoi j'ai bien branché un périphérique USB. Donc, à priori, mon périphérique est bien détecté.

Des idées ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide,

----------

## benji123

Bon, finalement le problème est résolu.

J'ai certainement joué un peu trop tôt avec les pilotes nouveau. Ils auraient fait "planté" mes ports USB…

Le problème était identique sous Windows. 

Je n'aime pas dire ça, mais j'ai résolu le problème grâce à Windows. J'ai désinstallé tous les controlleurs USB, j'ai redémarré et Windows les a tous réinstallé.

Depuis, tout remarche, sous Windows comme sous Linux…

Dire que Windows ne m'avait servi à rien depuis 5 ans   :Sad: 

----------

